# How to get butter out of hair?



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yup, at supper tonight, DD was eating butter. Just straight chunks of butter, hand over fist. It was nice hard, cold butter, so not much mess, right?

Until the chunk she's holding in her hand starts to soften, and as we're distracted by other things, she gleefully spreads it all through her hair. EVERYWHERE. A very thorough, thorough job.

Now she does not yet have much hair... but STILL...

DH gave her a bath, and she allowed him to rinse her head a couple times. But she is STRONGLY opposed to getting her head wet and that's all he could really do. No soap.

She still STINKS. She's sitting on my lap right now nursing to sleep and she just smells like rancid butter. At least earlier, she smelled like popcorn...









I cannot bear the thought of having this smelly head in my face all night! I'm very sensitive to smells I don't like, and I don't like this smell!

Any tips on how to get butter out of hair without soap or lots of water???

No? Didn't think so...







*sigh*


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

In a pinch, I've used baby powder (talc) in ds's hair. It helps when he looks sweaty or dirty, but we don't have time for a full bath.

I put it on my hand, rub it through his hair, leave it for a few minutes, then brush it out.

It helps with the "wet dog" smell ds gets after a morning at the playground. I don't know if it would help your dd or just make things worse.

AFAIK, you've got to use some kind of soap to get rid of something as thick and greasy as butter.

Don't forget to take pictures!


----------



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

Okay don't laugh, but I remember reading somewhere that for dog shows they use talcum powder and brush it through the dog's hair and it absorbs the oil in the hair. Of course I don't want to recommend this without the warning that talc is dangerous for your baby to breathe in so it might not be the best solution unless you're really careful about keeing it from getting airborn.

Your post made me chickle because we went out to eat today and the food was taking forever and all that was on the table was a little cup of butter for the bread we had already eaten. DS was getting fussy because I knew he was hungry, so I gave him the cup and within seconds it was all over his face. But ohhh how he loved it! lol!

Good luck mama.. maybe you can cover up the smell with some essential oil or something on the sheets while you sleep?

Oh man I just remembered that baby wipes could work too, you just have to make several passes. I have cleaned DS's hair with a damp washcloth, it just took like 3-4 times to get it all out that way.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

I've always used dish detergent (the liquid kind.)

Why does butter always end up in toddler hair???????


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pyxi* 
Okay don't laugh, but I remember reading somewhere that for dog shows they use talcum powder and brush it through the dog's hair and it absorbs the oil in the hair. Of course I don't want to recommend this without the warning that talc is dangerous for your baby to breathe in so it might not be the best solution unless you're really careful about keeing it from getting airborn.

Your post made me chickle because we went out to eat today and the food was taking forever and all that was on the table was a little cup of butter for the bread we had already eaten. DS was getting fussy because I knew he was hungry, so I gave him the cup and within seconds it was all over his face. But ohhh how he loved it! lol!

Good luck mama.. maybe you can cover up the smell with some essential oil or something on the sheets while you sleep?

Oh man I just remembered that baby wipes could work too, you just have to make several passes. I have cleaned DS's hair with a damp washcloth, it just took like 3-4 times to get it all out that way.

I woke up this morning and smelled ds's stinky head, and suddenly realized I'd written the OPPOSITE of what I meant.

I just use regular baby powder, which is the stuff NOT made of talc.









Thanks for catching my mistake.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, I would guess that a good grease-cutting dish soap like Dawn would probably do the job. I used to oil DD1's head to get out cradle cap, and dish soap would get the oil back out.


----------



## luckysam (Jan 12, 2008)

Rub a bit of cornstarch in, that's the same as the baby powder idea,and brush it out. Let her sprinkle some up there, if you don't mind a bit of a mess! Then if you can rinse with a washcloth dipped in a water with a little lemon juice it should help strip out the butter and the smell without as much trauma. You will have to do it several times, most likely. See if she will "help". Anyway, I think that will do the trick, crossing my fingers for you! Big hugs mama!







I eat butter before my moon time, but I haven't spread it in my hair yet!


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Heheh... we survived the night (she actually slept quite well and so spent most of the night in her sidecarred bed rather than under my nose), but she still stinks!

My first thought would be a grease-cutting detergent but there's no way she would let us do that! We also don't have any baby powder, no need for it in the house... But the cornstarch idea is worth a try! Would baking soda work too?

I had a little fun with her this morning, her hair is just kind of slightly greasy, not so it's obvious but, yeah, you can tell. I twisted sections into little sticky-outy bits and they stayed in place, and she looked just like Maggie Simpson...

And no, I didn't manage to get any pictures *sigh*


----------

